

Tim Cook to Apple Investors: Drop Dead - interpol_p
http://www.nationalcenter.org/PR-Apple_Tim_Cook_Climate_022814.html

======
fallinghawks
"NCPPR is a member of the Cooler Heads Coalition, whose object is described as
"dispelling the myths of global warming by exposing flawed economic,
scientific, and risk analysis". They deny climate change and confront the
CEO's of large companies claiming ROI is more important than protecting the
planet for our children."

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Center_for_Public_Poli...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Center_for_Public_Policy_Research)

------
blazespin
What Tim Cook should have said was that he is thinking of ROI when Apple does
these things that it does. That it helps the Brand, that it helps attract and
retain talent that wants and is motivated to change the world. The next great
product at Apple will be built by someone who believes in the positively
impacting policies at Apple.

If Apple became a company that only believed in doing things for money, they
would rapidly lose their innovators and market value would drop rapidly.

------
mikhailt
From the people who was there, it didn't sound like the way this _press
release_ suggested it went. This was probably intentionally worded as such to
__stir the pot __.

Cook got angry when the second question was asked, which sounded like the rep
demanded Cook to commit to a promise not to do anything that won't make the
company more profitable.

------
JohnTHaller
This press release is put out by an anti-science climate change denial group
(yes, there are still people this dumb in the world) and shouldn't even be
posted on Hacker News. Downvote if you can.

------
coldcode
Eh only certain ignorant ones.

